# The little new sign



## sam_s-linett (Feb 10, 2003)

Can anyone please tell me how you get the little red "new" word logo when placing a advert as i,ve racked my brains out trying to get one on mine.It seems to look that little bit more special with it.
thanks


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

The "new" icon besides the subject line indicates that there has been new posts to that thread since the last time you read it.


----------



## sam_s-linett (Feb 10, 2003)

thanks for setting meright on that as i thought it indicated the ad was new
cheers sam


----------

